# 2002 ice Blue Lotus Elise - it was in need of some tlc!



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

A friend and associate of a neighbour bought his 2002 Ice Blue Lotus Elise in early 2006 - shortly before I got my SportsRacer and despite always enthusing about it, he confessed that last summer's weather and the current condition of the car has him considering selling up every month

After seeing the work I'd done on our Alfa 147, he asked if I'd have a go at his Elise. Of course, having the chance to get up close an personal with an Elise again had me agreeing instantly and I did say that it was my intention to have him walk up to it when finished and fall in love all over again... did I succeed..?

He dropped the car off on a Sunday evening - or rather he parked it with the roof off and the keys in it somewhere near the house and by Monday evening, it looked like rain. Unsure whether he anticipated that I'd have already made a start, I decided to take the initiative rather than risk a flood and put the soft top on! He admitted that he'd forgotten all about it until waking in the dead of night thinking, "Ah well, too late now anyway" :lol:

Tuesday lunchtime brought the start. Closer inspection revealed some general muckiness:



























































































And a nasty ding in the rear clam:










which is beyond my abilities as it will need filling & painting to do the job properly. However, touching in with some Ice Blue paint made things a little better - well, at least they were body coloured gouges rather than white ones!

Moving to the interior:



























































































Towards the engine bay:




























So, erm, yes... you can see that it's been rather neglected (and it didn't get that way on track either!)  To be fair, I think we've got this one in the nick of time as it could soon get drastically ropey and resembling a wreck! Unperturbed and still being a huge lover of these cars, it was time to get stuck in :thumb:

First up, the car was foamed with a mix of Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and Bilt Hamber Surefex with the awkward bits agitated with a small brush before a handwash using the two bucket method, two mitts and Poorboys Slick n Suds. Tar spots were removed using AutoGlym Tar Remover before a rinse and quick towel dry revealed the extent of paintwork surface damage:














































Before tackling that, the remainder of the day saw the car jacked up, wheels off, arches pressure washed and cleaned via 4:1 dilution of Surefex & small brush and washed with an old mitt before being dressed with AutoGlym Vinyl & Rubber Treatment

Before:



















After:



















The inner surfaces of the wheels received the same 4:1 Surefex treatment and were scrubbed with an old brush

Before:



















During:



















AutoGlym Tar Remover shifted the remaining spots before a wash & rinse and the wheels were finally cleaned and prepped with Klasse All-In-One before two coats of Chemical Guys Wheel Guard

Wednesday saw the car disappear for an MOT! Some play in the steering rack kept it at the garage all day so nothing got done  ...but at least it passed later that day and it returned once again

Thursday started with a quick wash to remove the muck it had picked up along the way and attention then turned to the engine bay which I cleaned using 4:1 Surfex and a small brush before a fine spray rinse. All was dressed with Aerospace 303 Protectant (which needed a doing again at the end after the polishing dust had entered the vents, but hey ho!)

Before:



















After:



















The interior was washed and cleaned using Surefex once again - this was quite a task due to the limited access and the enclosed nature of the tub

All the leather on the seats and door cards was cleaned using Gliptone Leather Cleaner and a little neat Surefex removed the very stubborn green stuff which had been dropped on to the driver's seat

Next up was the paintwork. Using the Megs 220 Orbital Polishing Machine and Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 on a Sonus SFX-1 pad, I set about improving the finish

After four attempts, the heavy swirls went from this:










to:










A big improvement, but not completely corrected as deeper scratches remained. However, without any way of measuring the layers of paint on the car, that was as far as I was personally prepared to go. Discretion being the better part of valour and all that!

A swipe across the engine bay lid was nicely corrected though:



















As were the random patches where I'd guess that perhaps tar spots may have been removed with a Brillo pad!



















Some scratches near the air intakes were sorted:



















And the definition in the metallic paint was suitably restored (left half of the photos corrected, right half as yet uncorrected):



















Lovely metallic flake:










I then glazed the whole car with Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze by hand and left that to cure before buffing. A layer of Collinite 915 Paste Wax was added to a few panels and left to cure for a short time whilst I worked around the car cleaning the glass inside and out with the Carlack Glass System and blackening the external plastics using Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel

After buffing off the last of the Wax, everything was topped with Zaino Z8 Sealant

All the interior plastics, alcantara and aluminium were finished and tidied with Aerospace 303 Protectant on a microfibre cloth before the tyres were dressed with New Look Trim Gel and some Z8 used to finish the outer surface of the wheels

With the natural daylight long gone, the final shots were taken under the halogen work lights:









































































The following morning provided the opportunity to grab some quick snaps in natural light:





































So, did I succeed in my intention..? You bet! He can't quite find the words but is so chuffed!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW what a mess!! :doublesho Spot on detail Janitor, the 50/50's show a massive amount of gloss added to the paint, nice work............:thumb:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work. I should think your work added a lot to the sale price should he decide to get rid of it.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround had your work cut out there.Detailed write up to:thumb:


----------



## BlueJag (Oct 2, 2008)

Fantastic job!:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there :thumb:

I dont see any excuse for not wiping scuff marks off the sills and at least giving it a wash no and again.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

That was one unloved little car :wall:

Great improvement, looks 100% better :thumb:

Hope he will look after it properly now or at least wash it after all your hard work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic job!! looks superb!! :thumb:

Surfex seems to work wonders.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> WOW what a mess!! :doublesho Spot on detail Janitor, the 50/50's show a massive amount of gloss added to the paint, nice work............:thumb:


Cheers HC

To be honest, I didn't tape up the 50/50 as wasn't expecting such a difference, but couldn't resist a snap when I saw it :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

edsel said:


> Nice work. I should think your work added a lot to the sale price should he decide to get rid of it.


Actually, he did say that sensibly, he should sell it now that it's just had that done... but he still loves it every time he drives it and bringing it back to life has re-ignited his pride... I hope!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

colarado red said:


> awesome turnaround had your work cut out there.Detailed write up to:thumb:


Thanks Red :thumb:

I was expecting it to be a bit of a task, but the interior certainly did take me back a bit!

Glad you enjoyed


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

BlueJag said:


> Fantastic job!:thumb:


Thanks Jag :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Great work there :thumb:
> 
> I dont see any excuse for not wiping scuff marks off the sills and at least giving it a wash no and again.
> 
> ...


Ta Paul

True, but the poor chap does currently live down a mucky farm lane and used to try to keep it tidy, but he got so disheartened with last summer, that his passion just never re-ignited

He is keen to get to know some better techniques and products now though, so hopefully it won't get quite so out of hand again!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

notsosmall said:


> That was one unloved little car :wall:
> 
> Great improvement, looks 100% better :thumb:
> 
> Hope he will look after it properly now or at least wash it after all your hard work


Yeah mate, as I mention above, it should be kept in slightly better order from now on


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Top work there :thumb:


Cheers Alex :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Absolutely fantastic job!! looks superb!! :thumb:
> 
> Surfex seems to work wonders.


Thanks Matrix :thumb:

Surfex (ta for the correct spelling of it! ) is indeed good gear. I used to use Megs APC, but thought I'd give it a shot. I can't say I could actually comment on a direct comparison between the two mind you!


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*I really enjoyed that read, I even got snuggy in my seat with the laptop on....well my lap and enjoyed reading it, top work mate, thats a job well done!*


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb: 

Really enjoyed the pictures under the halogens btw 

Tony


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job mate well stuck at it excellent results:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

M444 SRV said:


> *I really enjoyed that read, I even got snuggy in my seat with the laptop on....well my lap and enjoyed reading it, top work mate, thats a job well done!*


Aww, thanks matey - glad you enjoyed


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

03OKH said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:
> 
> Really enjoyed the pictures under the halogens btw
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony

Yes, they do have great atmosphere and only really came about because the daylight had gone and I was determined to get some nice shots before it took off around Devon's muckiest lanes again! :doublesho

Clive


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

chris141 said:


> Top job mate well stuck at it excellent results:thumb:


Ta Chris - it took some effort but I was suitably proud in the end :thumb:


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

just great work! nice to see it back how it should be!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

t_m_evans said:


> just great work! nice to see it back how it should be!


Quite!

Ta for your kind words


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

lovely job mate

some great real world 50/50s too

looks really sharp in the afters :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Great work Clive - probably looks like the "befores" now as it drizzled yesterday :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ribena said:


> lovely job mate
> 
> some great real world 50/50s too
> 
> looks really sharp in the afters :thumb:


Thanks ribena 

As I mentioned earlier, the 50/50 really surprised me at the time too!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> Great work Clive - probably looks like the "befores" now as it drizzled yesterday :lol:


Cheers Dave :thumb:

You're probably right though sadly... although having said that, we've been to Bridgwater today in the MiTo and the M5 was shocking for standing water & spray... but the car still looks sparkly clean 

I think it's down to that Z8 which you once said that "you simply have to use as you'll be glad you did' :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great turnround there, cracking job... really liked the shots with the halogens, some very professional looking :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Great turnround there, cracking job... really liked the shots with the halogens, some very professional looking :thumb:


Thanks Edward :thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow that thing was a wreck! Nicely done! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Always satisfying when the owner starts to like the car again


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Owner sounds a bit of a tool, how can such a nice car be soo neglected??? You have done a cracking job there, hats off to you!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Nick_S said:


> Wow that thing was a wreck! Nicely done! :thumb:


:lol: It was a close thing!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

the_knight said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> Always satisfying when the owner starts to like the car again


Cheers :thumb:

Indeed it is very rewarding - it's a big part of the whole thing really isn't it..?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

davidas said:


> Owner sounds a bit of a tool, how can such a nice car be soo neglected??? You have done a cracking job there, hats off to you!


He's a top bloke actually... just lost his mojo for a while!

Thanks for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amazing Turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

spot on turn around for poor elsie Janitor

need to hit mine with some menz over the winter after I have fettled the passat (this weekend hopefully!)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> Amazing Turnaround:thumb:


Thanks Planet :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> spot on turn around for poor elsie Janitor
> 
> need to hit mine with some menz over the winter after I have fettled the passat (this weekend hopefully!)


Hi Richard :wave:

Yes mate, it came out well 

Be sure to look after yours mate - the old adage always runs true...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Will-S said:


> Nice turnaround :thumb:


Cheers Will :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

amazing job,love the last photo


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

mk2jon said:


> amazing job,love the last photo


Thanks Jon :thumb:

Yeah, that one kinda stuck out to me too!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lush Elise:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ricey7 said:


> Lush Elise:thumb:


Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Another great turnaround on a left for dead'un! Loving the pics aswell clive! How do you compar EZ Creme Glaze to Poorboys Bh etc? I havnt tried it and am intrigued. Thanks Phil


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Phil :thumb:

To be wholly honest mate, I can't offer a direct comparison! Yeah, I could make up some weird and wonderful nonsense, but the truth is that I just don't have anything technical to say on it 

All I do know is that I absolutely love using it and love the results! They could quite probably be matched or even bettered by other products, but it works for me :thumb:


----------

